# Ugh...Ignorant People...



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

So, I have this friend that I'm talking to on the phone right now, and she said that she once had the opportunity to get an albino Doberman. I couldn't help thinking that was absolutely ridiculous, considering the health issues known to be had with MOST albino animals. So I looked it up, and sure enough, albino Dobermans, not unlike other animals, have many health problems, and very rarely live to be older than, like, 8 years old. Even the White Doberman Club awards longevity certificates at 7 years old, and there've only been a HANDFUL of white Dobermans that have lived to be 9 and 10 years old. WHY would you want an albino Doberman? WHY would you want to support the breeding of these deformed and stricken creatures?

Ignorance. It's just plain IGNORANCE! It's like wanting a German Shepherd with its back completely deformed because it looks good. Can YOU imagine having to walk like that? In my opinion, it's just cruel to breed animals like this, and I think it should be against the law.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty (Oct 22, 2010)

A reputable breeder would have had that pup PTS right away, if not they are responsible for that pup for the rest of their life. They would have to have a "home for life" with the breeder. Much like the SB dogs or clefts that get out the vet's office without a whisper. JMO!!!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Its sad to read irresponsible people become irresponsible breeders of puppies that will have so many problems yet there will be someone who will unknowingly want this pup. So its take advantage of someone who does not know any better and it will happen. Again its all about the money. People will dish it out(their money) to get something that is unusual and rare but they know not enough about the problems the pups have . We like it we get the money and we buy it. Supply and demand! People get taken by people all the time. This is a sad situation which will never stop. Money talks and people want the product! Sad that there are so many who take advantage of individuals who are innocent victims. But this is something that happens in all aspects of the buying selling market. Sad its about creatures with feelings not just inanimate objects ! Its not a win win situation. Its a sad sad situation.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I don't particularly think that "albino" Dobies should have many health problems, rather, the tons of inbreeding that has to have occurred to try and make them more common is probably th biggest culprit. I read somewhere that about 11,000 of them nowadays all came from one dog originally.

Still, supporting those breeders IS ignorance. To breed them for the color, disregarding their health or temperaments, or even worse, inbreeding them, is unethical. Ughh, what's more disgusting is that those breeders probably charge a fortune to people who don't know any better.

Sure, if an "albino" happens to come out of a normal, healthy breeding, from reputable breeders, then it's totally fine.

P.S: I am quoting albino, because they may very well not be albinos at all, some supposed albinos might even be light fawns.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

3Musketeers said:


> I don't particularly think that "albino" Dobies should have many health problems, rather, the tons of inbreeding that has to have occurred to try and make them more common is probably th biggest culprit. I read somewhere that about 11,000 of them nowadays all came from one dog originally.


Actually, white Dobes are more prone to melanoma, photosensitivity, and other problems. 



3Musketeers said:


> Still, supporting those breeders IS ignorance. To breed them for the color, disregarding their health or temperaments, or even worse, inbreeding them, is unethical. Ughh, what's more disgusting is that those breeders probably charge a fortune to people who don't know any better.


Agreed!



3Musketeers said:


> Sure, if an "albino" happens to come out of a normal, healthy breeding, from reputable breeders, then it's totally fine.
> 
> P.S: I am quoting albino, because they may very well not be albinos at all, some supposed albinos might even be light fawns.


I'm pretty sure all white Dobes are albino and not just a light fawn, you can definitely tell the difference: 

White Doberman










vs

Light Fawn Doberman 










And of course there are scam artists out there who are trying to pass albino/white Dobes as "cream" Dobermans, which makes me just sick


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Wow, I had doberman's when I was little. I never new there were albino dobermans.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

Ya, I was reading someplace that some breeders tried to pass light fawns as albinos to sell them, but I guess it might be the other way around, passing albinos as creams?

Also, I understand albinos have more problems, skin cancer probably being the worst one, after all photo-sensitivity isn't going to kill them, but regardless, it really looks like these Dobes have a lot of other problems which have nothing to do with with their albinism. Aggression, kidney/liver failure, etc etc. The list goes on, I don't really know what half of them are. That's just to clear up what I was trying to say earlier.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Thats awful! Its hard enough to find a Doberman with normal coloration (Black, Red, Fawn, Blue are the accepted colors) that doesn't have health issues.... What with Wobbler's and Von Willebrands disease, not to mention joint health and temperament... Love Dobe's, but holy crap are they prone to a few health issues already without breeding for albinism. And for the record, dilutes like fawn and blue are also prone to digestive and skin sensitivities because those dilute color genes seem to carry those traits. 

Ugh those AKC showline GSD's are so gross.... how is a dog that can't even walk properly meeting breed standard? Just give me a good working dog any day! :biggrin:


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

Albinoism effects MOST animals in negative ways, including eye problems, skin problems, etc. I know that most horses born with actual albinoism pass away within the first month, and there's really only been one horse known to have lived for longer. It's not just inbreeding. Albinoism comes with a lot more negative effects, and the inbreeding only produces more.

And yes, the person she was talking about wanted $2,500 for the dog! YIKES! So obviously, they were taking advantage of the situation of having an albino Doberman.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

xxshaelxx said:


> Albinoism effects MOST animals in negative ways, including eye problems, skin problems, etc. I know that most horses born with actual albinoism pass away within the first month, and there's really only been on horse known to have lived for longer. It's not just inbreeding. Albinoism comes with a lot more negative effects, and the inbreeding only produces more.
> 
> And yes, the person she was talking about wanted $2,500 for the dog! YIKES! So obviously, they were taking advantage of the situation of having an albino Doberman.


I think monkeys pretty much summed up what I was saying, but then in addition there's all these albino problems.
So yes then, problem-wise: albino > regular.
Alright, you win, you win :biggrin:.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

3Musketeers said:


> I don't particularly think that "albino" Dobies should have many health problems, rather, the tons of inbreeding that has to have occurred to try and make them more common is probably th biggest culprit. I read somewhere that about 11,000 of them nowadays all came from one dog originally.





monkeys23 said:


> Thats awful! Its hard enough to find a Doberman with normal coloration (Black, Red, Fawn, Blue are the accepted colors) that doesn't have health issues.... What with Wobbler's and Von Willebrands disease, not to mention joint health and temperament... Love Dobe's, but holy crap are they prone to a few health issues already without breeding for albinism. And for the record, dilutes like fawn and blue are also prone to digestive and skin sensitivities because those dilute color genes seem to carry those traits.


Mhm...looks exactly like what you were trying to say.


----------

